# Wanted AMERICAN Flag Tires Sweetskinz



## JMack (May 12, 2019)

26” red white blue Stars and Stripes made by Sweetskinz you know the ones thanks


----------



## JMack (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Dizzle Problems (May 28, 2019)

For what its worth, I had a pair of these and it took me over two years to find them. I sold them a few months ago for $200. 
From what I remember they were last produced in the early 2000's. They're really cool tires. The silver part between the white and red is 3m reflective.


----------



## JMack (May 29, 2019)

Yes I have a pair of camo  Sweetskinz and wish I’d bought others like the rattlesnake pattern and flag patterns before they started disappearing. My camo pair don’t have the reflective element so they are a little more stealthy haha. Thanks friend. Keep me in mind if you see a pair pop up as I have an American flag pattern aluminum Phat Cycle frame that is one of only seven made and want to build a veteran tribute bike. Let’s say it is a 4th of July parade bike of sorts, my 7th great grandfather was Nathaniel Hawthorne Greene, a revolutionary general and personal friend of George Washington.


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## MTGeorge (Oct 15, 2019)

I've got a pair of Rattlesnakeskinz if you are interested in those.


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Wanted


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 29, 2022)

Here’s a set on a bike I bought in Portland with an odd rack.


----------

